# intel 965GM and xdpiinfo [SOLVED]

## dmpogo

I have Intel 965GM on Thinkpad X300 and use xf86-video-intel-2.5.0, mesa-7.2, libdrm-2.4.0.

It works OK with DRI (with standard TTM/GEM issues). Xorg.log,   glxinfo is all fine, glxgears are moving.

However, dri configurations falis

```

$ xdriinfo

Screen 0: i965

$xdriinfo options i965

Driver "i965" is not installed or does not support configuration.

```

so does driconf falis with 

Could not detect any configurable direct-rendering capable devices. 

Interesting, googleearth bails out also unable to found acceleration capable driver.

Any ideas ?Last edited by dmpogo on Sat Nov 15, 2008 6:36 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## downer

Hi,

What does 

```
$ emerge --info
```

say?

//D

----------

## dmpogo

 *downer wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> What does 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Valid question

```

Portage 2.1.4.5 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.26-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.26-gentoo-r1 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU L7100 @ 1.20GHz

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 02 Nov 2008 19:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=nocona"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=nocona"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en ru"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dri fontconfig fortran fuse gpm gtk iconv isdnlog java jpeg kde latex lyx mad midi mmx mp3 mplayer mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 readline reflection rtc session smp spl sqlite srt sse sse2 ssl ssse3 sysfs tcl tcpd tetex threads tiff tk truetype unicode wifi wma xcomposite xfce xorg xosd xv xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel usb-audio" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en ru" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## downer

Hi again,

Try adding "i810" to your VIDEO_CARDS, at least I think that is the one you should be using. (Then 'emerge -uavDN world').

//D

----------

## dmpogo

 *downer wrote:*   

> Hi again,
> 
> Try adding "i810" to your VIDEO_CARDS, at least I think that is the one you should be using. (Then 'emerge -uavDN world').
> 
> //D

 

It has been changed recently in ~amd64

----------

## hans_da

 *dmpogo wrote:*   

> I have Intel 965GM on Thinkpad X300 and use xf86-video-intel-2.5.0, mesa-7.2, libdrm-2.4.0.
> 
> It works OK with DRI (with standard TTM/GEM issues). Xorg.log,   glxinfo is all fine, glxgears are moving.
> 
> 

 

Hello dmpogo, I have exactly the same video card on my laptop. However I cannot get dri working. I have installed exactly the same package versions as you. However, now the glxinfo says the following:

```

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe,

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory,

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control,

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer,

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa Project

OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer

OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 7.2

OpenGL shading language version string: 1.10

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ARB_fragment_program,

    GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, GL_ARB_fragment_shader,

    GL_ARB_half_float_pixel, GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multisample,

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object,

    GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shader_objects,

    GL_ARB_shading_language_100, GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shadow_ambient,

    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, GL_ARB_texture_rectangle,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object,

    GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_vertex_shader, GL_ARB_window_pos,

    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate,

    GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract,

    GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_convolution,

    GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements,

    GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit, GL_EXT_fog_coord,

    GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters, GL_EXT_histogram, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays,

    GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil, GL_EXT_packed_pixels,

    GL_EXT_paletted_texture, GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object,

    GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal,

    GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_separate_specular_color,

    GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_shared_texture_palette, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap,

    GL_EXT_subtexture, GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D,

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_add,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp,

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_texture_sRGB,

    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, GL_APPLE_vertex_array_object,

    GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate, GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3,

    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_ATI_fragment_shader,

    GL_ATI_separate_stencil, GL_IBM_multimode_draw_arrays,

    GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_program_debug,

    GL_MESA_resize_buffers, GL_MESA_texture_array, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture,

    GL_MESA_window_pos, GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_fragment_program,

    GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_point_sprite, GL_NV_texture_rectangle,

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_vertex_program, GL_NV_vertex_program1_1,

    GL_OES_read_format, GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGI_color_table,

    GL_SGI_texture_color_table, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap,

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, GL_SGIX_shadow,

    GL_SGIX_shadow_ambient, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

16 GLX Visuals

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x30 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x31 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x32 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

16 GLXFBConfigs:

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x25  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x26  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x27  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x28  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x29  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2a  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2b  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2c  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2d  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2e  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2f  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x30  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x31  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x32  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

```

Notice that the reported color depth is 0 here! I have no idea at all how this could occur. Because of this no OpenGL program can work. When start glxgears it says:

```
Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
```

The system thinks that the screen has 0 color depth now!

Also in Xorg.0.log it says:

```

(EE) AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib64/dri/i965_dri.so: undefined symbol: __driCreateNewScreen_20050727)

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

```

and

```

(EE) intel(0): underrun on pipe B!

```

I hope your experience could help me a little. Maybe you could paste here your glxinfo output? That would be great.

Thank you very much!

By the way, I think now you should just say you video drive is "intel" in xorg.conf. Normally the driver will detect automatically which card you are using.

```

       Section "Device"

         Identifier "devname"

         Driver "intel"

         ...

       EndSection

```

And there is no VIDEO_CARDS='i810' nowadays. Use VIDEO_CARDS='intel'. The naming of i810 is obsolete. Also the xf86-video-i810 is called xf86-video-intel now.

----------

## dmpogo

 *hans_da wrote:*   

> 
> 
> And there is no VIDEO_CARDS='i810' nowadays. Use VIDEO_CARDS='intel'. The naming of i810 is obsolete. Also the xf86-video-i810 is called xf86-video-intel now.

 

Yep, I know.

I don't have the laptop with me in the office today.    Let me get back to you later in the evening, we'll see what the difference is in our setups

----------

## dmpogo

 *hans_da wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also in Xorg.0.log it says:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

can you reemerge mesa (actually what version are you using ?). it looks like i965_dri library is probably old, or compiled against something old.

Yep, I start to think your mesa is old,   get at least mesa-7.2

----------

## hans_da

Hello dmpogo,

I am using exactly media-libs/mesa-7.2. I have tried to reemerged mesa but this does not help.

BTW, I am using amd64 system.

----------

## dmpogo

 *hans_da wrote:*   

> Hello dmpogo,
> 
> I am using exactly media-libs/mesa-7.2. I have tried to reemerged mesa but this does not help.
> 
> BTW, I am using amd64 system.

 

I am also om amd64. Could you post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?

----------

## hans_da

The complete log of X is

```

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux fkplap05 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 #2 SMP PREEMPT Thu Oct 2 11:30:57 CEST 2008 x86_64

Build Date: 03 November 2008

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Nov  3 18:54:38 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller"

(WW) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Input Device "Generic Keyboard"

(**) |-->Input Device "Synaptics Touchpad"

(==) |-->Input Device "<default pointer>"

(==) |-->Input Device "Generic Keyboard"

(WW) The core pointer device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

   Using the default mouse configuration.

(WW) The core keyboard device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

   Using the first keyboard device.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic").

(WW) The directory "/usr/local/share/fonts/Type1" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1,

   /usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts,

   /usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts,

   /usr/share/fonts/corefonts,

   /usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript,

   /usr/share/fonts/kochi-substitute,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc,

   /usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera,

   /usr/local/share/fonts/,

   /usr/local/share/fonts/math/BDF,

   /usr/local/share/fonts/win

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(**) Option "SuspendTime" "5"

(**) Option "OffTime" "8"

(**) Option "IgnoreABI" "True"

(**) Ignoring ABI Version

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) Loader magic: 0x7b17a0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2a00 card 144d,c510 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 8086,2a02 card 144d,c510 rev 03 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 8086,2a03 card 144d,c510 rev 03 class 03,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1a:0: chip 8086,2834 card 144d,c510 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1a:1: chip 8086,2835 card 144d,c510 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1a:7: chip 8086,283a card 144d,c510 rev 03 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1b:0: chip 8086,284b card 144d,c510 rev 03 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,283f card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:1: chip 8086,2841 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2830 card 144d,c510 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2831 card 144d,c510 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,2832 card 144d,c510 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,2836 card 144d,c510 rev 03 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev f3 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2815 card 144d,c510 rev 03 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,2828 card 144d,c510 rev 03 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,283e card 144d,c510 rev 03 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 8086,4222 card 8086,1001 rev 02 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:00:0: chip 11ab,4353 card 144d,c510 rev 15 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 04:09:0: chip 1180,0476 card 3000,0000 rev b4 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 04:09:1: chip 1180,0552 card 144d,c510 rev 09 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 04:09:2: chip 1180,0822 card 144d,c510 rev 18 class 08,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 04:09:3: chip 1180,0843 card 144d,c510 rev 00 class 08,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 04:09:4: chip 1180,0592 card 144d,c510 rev 09 class 08,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 04:09:5: chip 1180,0852 card 144d,c510 rev 04 class 08,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,5), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf0300000 - 0xf03fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:28:1), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00002800 - 0x000028ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00002c00 - 0x00002cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf0200000 - 0xf02fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,4,8), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 4 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00003800 - 0x000038ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00003c00 - 0x00003cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 4 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf0400000 - 0xf04fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 4 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x50000000 - 0x53ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 5: bridge is at (4:9:0), (4,5,8), BCTRL: 0x0580 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 5 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 5 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x50000000 - 0x53ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(0:2:0) Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0xf0000000/20, 0xd0000000/28, I/O @ 0x1800/3

(--) PCI: (0:2:1) Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0xf0100000/20

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xf0402400 - 0xf04024ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xf0402000 - 0xf04020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xf0401c00 - 0xf0401cff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xf0401800 - 0xf04018ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf0401000 - 0xf04017ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf0200000 - 0xf0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf0300000 - 0xf0300fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x54000000 - 0x540000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf0704400 - 0xf07047ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf0500000 - 0xf0503fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf0704000 - 0xf07043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xf0100000 - 0xf01fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf00fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x000018d0 - 0x000018df (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000018e0 - 0x000018ef (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xf0402400 - 0xf04024ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xf0402000 - 0xf04020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xf0401c00 - 0xf0401cff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xf0401800 - 0xf04018ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf0401000 - 0xf04017ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf0200000 - 0xf0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf0300000 - 0xf0300fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x54000000 - 0x540000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf0704400 - 0xf07047ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf0500000 - 0xf0503fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf0704000 - 0xf07043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xf0100000 - 0xf01fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf00fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x000018d0 - 0x000018df (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000018e0 - 0x000018ef (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf0402400 - 0xf04024ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf0402000 - 0xf04020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf0401c00 - 0xf0401cff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf0401800 - 0xf04018ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf0401000 - 0xf04017ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf0200000 - 0xf0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf0300000 - 0xf0300fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x54000000 - 0x540000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xf0704400 - 0xf07047ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xf0500000 - 0xf0503fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xf0704000 - 0xf07043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xf0100000 - 0xf01fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf00fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000018d0 - 0x000018df (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000018e0 - 0x000018ef (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "intel"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so

(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.5.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.3

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ,

   965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,

   Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset,

   Intel Integrated Graphics Device, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0

(WW) intel: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found

(--) Chipset 965GM found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf0402400 - 0xf04024ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf0402000 - 0xf04020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf0401c00 - 0xf0401cff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf0401800 - 0xf04018ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf0401000 - 0xf04017ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf0200000 - 0xf0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf0300000 - 0xf0300fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x54000000 - 0x540000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xf0704400 - 0xf07047ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xf0500000 - 0xf0503fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xf0704000 - 0xf07043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xf0100000 - 0xf01fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf00fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000018d0 - 0x000018df (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000018e0 - 0x000018ef (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf0402400 - 0xf04024ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf0402000 - 0xf04020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf0401c00 - 0xf0401cff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf0401800 - 0xf04018ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf0401000 - 0xf04017ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf0200000 - 0xf0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf0300000 - 0xf0300fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x54000000 - 0x540000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xf0704400 - 0xf07047ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xf0500000 - 0xf0503fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xf0704000 - 0xf07043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xf0100000 - 0xf01fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf00fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [18] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [20] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000018d0 - 0x000018df (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000018e0 - 0x000018ef (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

   [37] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [38] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(**) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 965GM

(--) intel(0): Chipset: "965GM"

(--) intel(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD0000000

(--) intel(0): IO registers at addr 0xF0000000

(==) intel(0): Using EXA for acceleration

(II) intel(0): 2 display pipes available.

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"(II) Module already built-in

(II) intel(0): Output VGA has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "LVDSDDC_C" initialized.

(II) intel(0): Attempting to determine panel fixed mode.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.

(II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS

(II) intel(0): Manufacturer: SEC  Model: 4141  Serial#: 0

(II) intel(0): Year: 2006  Week: 0

(II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) intel(0): Digital Display Input

(II) intel(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16

(II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) intel(0): No DPMS capabilities specified; RGB/Color Display

(II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) intel(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.310 greenY: 0.550

(II) intel(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.155   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) intel(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) intel(0): clock: 65.3 MHz   Image Size:  331 x 207 mm

(II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1296  h_sync_end 1328 h_blank_end 1344 h_border: 0

(II) intel(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 801  v_sync_end 804 v_blanking: 810 v_border: 0

(II) intel(0):  SAMSUNG

(II) intel(0):  LTN121W1-L03

(II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) intel(0):    00ffffffffffff004ca3414100000000

(II) intel(0):    00100103801a10780a87f594574f8c27

(II) intel(0):    27505400000001010101010101010101

(II) intel(0):    0101010101018319004050200a301020

(II) intel(0):    13004bcf100000190000000f00000000

(II) intel(0):    00000000000a3c046400000000fe0053

(II) intel(0):    414d53554e470a2020202020000000fe

(II) intel(0):    004c544e31323157312d4c30330a0094

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 16705

(II) intel(0): Output VGA disconnected

(II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS connected

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.

(II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS

(II) intel(0): Manufacturer: SEC  Model: 4141  Serial#: 0

(II) intel(0): Year: 2006  Week: 0

(II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) intel(0): Digital Display Input

(II) intel(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 26  vert.: 16

(II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) intel(0): No DPMS capabilities specified; RGB/Color Display

(II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) intel(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.310 greenY: 0.550

(II) intel(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.155   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) intel(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) intel(0): clock: 65.3 MHz   Image Size:  331 x 207 mm

(II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1296  h_sync_end 1328 h_blank_end 1344 h_border: 0

(II) intel(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 801  v_sync_end 804 v_blanking: 810 v_border: 0

(II) intel(0):  SAMSUNG

(II) intel(0):  LTN121W1-L03

(II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) intel(0):    00ffffffffffff004ca3414100000000

(II) intel(0):    00100103801a10780a87f594574f8c27

(II) intel(0):    27505400000001010101010101010101

(II) intel(0):    0101010101018319004050200a301020

(II) intel(0):    13004bcf100000190000000f00000000

(II) intel(0):    00000000000a3c046400000000fe0053

(II) intel(0):    414d53554e470a2020202020000000fe

(II) intel(0):    004c544e31323157312d4c30330a0094

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 16705

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x60.0   65.31  1280 1296 1328 1344  800 801 804 810 -hsync -vsync (48.6 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Output VGA disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS connected

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1280x800

(II) intel(0): Monitoring connected displays enabled

(II) intel(0): detected 512 kB GTT.

(II) intel(0): detected 7676 kB stolen memory.

(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

(==) intel(0): Intel XvMC decoder disabled

(==) intel(0): Will not try to enable page flipping

(==) intel(0): Triple buffering disabled

(==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) intel(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "exa"

(II) LoadModule: "exa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libexa.so

(II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module already built-in

(II) intel(0): Comparing regs from server start up to After PreInit

(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MS[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf00fffff (0x100000) MS[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [3] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf0402400 - 0xf04024ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf0402000 - 0xf04020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf0401c00 - 0xf0401cff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf0401800 - 0xf04018ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf0401000 - 0xf04017ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xf0200000 - 0xf0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xf0300000 - 0xf0300fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x54000000 - 0x540000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xf0704400 - 0xf07047ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xf0500000 - 0xf0503fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xf0704000 - 0xf07043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0xf0100000 - 0xf01fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf00fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [20] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [21] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [22] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [23] 0   0   0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IS[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000018d0 - 0x000018df (0x10) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000018e0 - 0x000018ef (0x10) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

   [40] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [41] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) intel(0): Kernel reported 238592 total, 1 used

(II) intel(0): I830CheckAvailableMemory: 954364 kB available

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

(II) intel(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.3

(II) intel(0): [drm] created "i915" driver at busid "pci:0000:00:02.0"

(II) intel(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0x2efff000

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0x2efff000 to 0x7f793488a000

(II) intel(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xd0000000

(II) intel(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(WW) intel(0): Removed DRI frontbuffer mapping in compatibility mode.

(WW) intel(0): DRIGetDeviceInfo will report incorrect frontbuffer handle.

(**) intel(0): Framebuffer compression disabled

(**) intel(0): Tiling enabled

(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB

(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers.

(II) intel(0): Tiled allocation successful.

(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xd0000000,0x10000000)

(II) intel(0): [drm] Registers = 0xf0000000

(II) intel(0): [drm] ring buffer = 0x2fff9000

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped front buffer at 0xd0200000, handle = 0xd0200000

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped back buffer at 0xd1b00000, handle = 0xd1b00000

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped depth buffer at 0xd2140000, handle = 0xd2140000

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped classic textures at 0xd2780000, handle = 0xd2780000

(II) intel(0): [drm] Initialized kernel agp heap manager, 33554432

(II) intel(0): [dri] visual configs initialized

(II) intel(0): Page Flipping disabled

(II) intel(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(WW) intel(0): EXA compatibility mode.  Output rotation rendering performance may suffer

(II) EXA(0): Offscreen pixmap area of 19660800 bytes

(II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

(II)         Solid

(II)         Copy

(II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)

(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled

(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor

(II) intel(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) intel(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(II) intel(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 0 at 0x0077f000 (pgoffset 1919)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 1 at 0x00840000 (pgoffset 2112)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 2 at 0x01b00000 (pgoffset 6912)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 3 at 0x02140000 (pgoffset 8512)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 4 at 0x02780000 (pgoffset 10112)

(II) intel(0): Fixed memory allocation layout:

(II) intel(0): 0x00000000-0x0001ffff: ring buffer (128 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00020000-0x00029fff: HW cursors (40 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x0002a000-0x00031fff: logical 3D context (32 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00032000-0x00131fff: fake bufmgr (1024 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00132000-0x00147fff: exa G965 state buffer (88 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00148000-0x00148fff: overlay registers (4 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00149000-0x00149fff: power context (4 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00200000-0x0083ffff: front buffer (6400 kB) X tiled

(II) intel(0): 0x0077f000:            end of stolen memory

(II) intel(0): 0x00840000-0x01afffff: exa offscreen (19200 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x01b00000-0x0213ffff: back buffer (6400 kB) X tiled

(II) intel(0): 0x02140000-0x0277ffff: depth buffer (6400 kB) Y tiled

(II) intel(0): 0x02780000-0x0477ffff: classic textures (32768 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x10000000:            end of aperture

(WW) intel(0): ESR is 0x00000001

(WW) intel(0): Existing errors found in hardware state.

(II) intel(0): using SSC reference clock of 100 MHz

(II) intel(0): Selecting standard 18 bit TMDS pixel format.

(II) intel(0): Output configuration:

(II) intel(0):   Pipe A is off

(II) intel(0):   Display plane A is now disabled and connected to pipe A.

(II) intel(0):   Pipe B is on

(II) intel(0):   Display plane B is now enabled and connected to pipe B.

(II) intel(0):   Output VGA is connected to pipe none

(II) intel(0):   Output LVDS is connected to pipe B

(II) intel(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 16

(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) intel(0): DPMS enabled

(II) intel(0): Set up textured video

(II) intel(0): Set up overlay video

(II) intel(0): direct rendering: Enabled

(WW) intel(0): Option "monitor-TV" is not used

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 9

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

(EE) AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib64/dri/i965_dri.so: undefined symbol: __driCreateNewScreen_20050727)

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

(II) Loading local sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0

(II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 331 x 207

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Generic Keyboard: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbLayout: "de"

(**) Option "XkbOptions" "lv3:ralt_switch"

(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbOptions: "lv3:ralt_switch"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Generic Keyboard: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 0.14.6 (1406)

(--) Synaptics Touchpad auto-dev sets device to /dev/input/event5

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event5"

(**) Option "SHMConfig" "on"

(**) Option "LeftEdge" "1400"

(**) Option "RightEdge" "5300"

(**) Option "TopEdge" "1200"

(**) Option "BottomEdge" "4700"

(**) Option "FingerLow" "40"

(**) Option "FingerHigh" "50"

(**) Option "VertScrollDelta" "150"

(**) Option "HorizScrollDelta" "150"

(**) Option "VertEdgeScroll" "1"

(**) Option "HorizEdgeScroll" "1"

(**) Option "EdgeMotionUseAlways" "off"

(**) Option "LockedDrags" "off"

(--) Synaptics Touchpad touchpad found

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents" "true"

(**) Synaptics Touchpad: always reports core events

(WW) <default pointer>: No Device specified, looking for one...

(II) <default pointer>: Setting Device option to "/dev/input/mice"

(--) <default pointer>: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(==) <default pointer>: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) <default pointer>: Core Pointer

(==) <default pointer>: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) <default pointer>: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) <default pointer>: Buttons: 9

(**) <default pointer>: Sensitivity: 1

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Generic Keyboard: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Generic Keyboard: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbLayout: "de"

(**) Option "XkbOptions" "lv3:ralt_switch"

(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbOptions: "lv3:ralt_switch"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Generic Keyboard: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Generic Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "<default pointer>" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Synaptics Touchpad" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Generic Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

Synaptics DeviceInit called

SynapticsCtrl called.

Synaptics DeviceOn called

(--) Synaptics Touchpad auto-dev sets device to /dev/input/event5

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event5"

(--) Synaptics Touchpad touchpad found

(--) <default pointer>: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) <default pointer>: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(EE) intel(0): underrun on pipe B!

```

----------

## dmpogo

What version of the xorg-server are you using ?

I think you should go up to 1.5.2 with Mesa-7.2 (i.e xorg-x11-7.4)

----------

## hans_da

Hmmm, that might be the problem. I am now still using the stable version of xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6. I think that is way too low.

I have also tried to use 1.5.2 before but the synaptics driver does not work in this case. This is quite important for the laptop. Does this driver works now?

Thanks for your info!

----------

## szczerb

The synaptics driver works for me (Lenovo 3000 N200). Although it's default settings are worse the the old version had. That's my hal config (I needed all those settings to have it usable and I still sometimes need to tap one more time then I should - 2 for 1 and 3 for 2 - working on it  :Smile:  ):

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

   <device>

      <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">

         <match key="info.product" contains="SynPS/2 Synaptics Touchpad">

             <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">synaptics</merge>

             <merge key="input.x11_options.SendCoreEvents" type="boolean">true</merge>

             <merge key="input.x11_options.Protocol" type="string">auto-dev</merge>

             <merge key="input.x11_options.SHMConfig" type="boolean">true</merge>

             <merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton1" type="integer">1</merge>

             <merge key="input.x11_options.RBCornerButton" type="integer">3</merge>

             <merge key="input.x11_options.RTCornerButton" type="integer">2</merge>

             <merge key="input.x11_options.RightEdge" type="integer">5300</merge>

             <merge key="input.x11_options.BottomEdge" type="integer">4300</merge>

             <merge key="input.x11_options.TopEdge" type="integer">1600</merge>

             <merge key="input.x11_options.FingerPress" type="integer">128</merge>

             <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxTapMove" type="integer">40</merge>

         </match>

      </match>

   </device>

</deviceinfo>
```

----------

## dmpogo

 *hans_da wrote:*   

> Hmmm, that might be the problem. I am now still using the stable version of xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6. I think that is way too low.
> 
> I have also tried to use 1.5.2 before but the synaptics driver does not work in this case. This is quite important for the laptop. Does this driver works now?
> 
> Thanks for your info!

 

Synaptics itself works fine for me. I actually have problems with trackpoint   :Smile: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-713585-highlight-.html

1.3.0 server is indeed too low for Mesa-7.2  .   I don't even think it is supposed to work with it.

----------

## dmpogo

 *hans_da wrote:*   

> Hmmm, that might be the problem. I am now still using the stable version of xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6. I think that is way too low.
> 
> I have also tried to use 1.5.2 before but the synaptics driver does not work in this case. This is quite important for the laptop. Does this driver works now?
> 
> Thanks for your info!

 

Oh, but you must have xf86-input-synaptics-0.15.x    for that. Old synptics-0.14. or whatever does not work with 1.5.x servers

Roughly speaking, once you went ~amd64 with one X component, you better get all of them to the same level.

----------

## szczerb

If you start upgrading from the beginning (that is xorg-x11 or at least xorg-server) all is taken care of through dependencys. Portage ask's you to keywords all needed packages one by one.

Also you must unmerge synaptics to get xf86-input-synaptics.

----------

## hans_da

OK I got the xorg-x11-7.4 but it still does not work completely right. I got the following from glxinfo

```

Failed to initialize TTM buffer manager.  Falling back to classic.

```

And the framerate in glxgears is very low, around 30 FPS. I think this refers to the following bug:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/237468

PS: after upgrading xorg my german keyboard layout is completely screwed up. Now one must use the evdev driver instead of the kbd driver for the keyboard.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-641870-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-german+keyboard-start-200.html

----------

## dmpogo

 *hans_da wrote:*   

> OK I got the xorg-x11-7.4 but it still does not work completely right. I got the following from glxinfo
> 
> ```
> 
> Failed to initialize TTM buffer manager.  Falling back to classic.
> ...

 

This is much discussed topic. Eventually you are supposed to use GEM in place of TTM, but TTM is disabled in Mesa, while GEM is enabled only

in overaly and kernels 2.6.28 (and does not work that great at that, it seems).  I am a bit suprised about 30 FPS, - it should be 50 or 60, since now in intel drivers vblank is enabled.

You can re-anable TTM in Mesa-7.2 using a simple trick dscussed here

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-706953-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-25.html

----------

## hans_da

Thanks. This is really a good point. Now the glxgears shows 390 FPS!

The intel driver seems always to be very tricky.

----------

## dmpogo

 *dmpogo wrote:*   

> I have Intel 965GM on Thinkpad X300 and use xf86-video-intel-2.5.0, mesa-7.2, libdrm-2.4.0.
> 
> It works OK with DRI (with standard TTM/GEM issues). Xorg.log,   glxinfo is all fine, glxgears are moving.
> 
> However, dri configurations falis
> ...

 

Works with libdrm-2.4.1

----------

